# Please help



## BigJosh (Apr 24, 2021)

Ok, I'm new to all this stuff. But I inherited my family farm 6yrs ago and my my grandfather's 1948 To20 serial number To-1480. I've recently been try to get it running. It's all original Positive ground 6 volt system, we'll before I educated my self on the positive ground I fried the voltage regulator. I replaced the regulator and replaced a bad wire in the harness also the big battery cable that goes from the battery to the starter switch. Before it was cranking fine just not getting any fire, well now it's slow cranking and and still no spark. I would change it to 12volt but I want to keep it all original because I have the original bill of sale and the original Harry Ferguson factory build and inspection sheet from the Detroit plant. Can someone give me some help on what could be going on. Thanks it will be great fully appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BigJosh said:


> Ok, I'm new to all this stuff. But I inherited my family farm 6yrs ago and my my grandfather's 1948 To20 serial number To-1480. I've recently been try to get it running. It's all original Positive ground 6 volt system, we'll before I educated my self on the positive ground I fried the voltage regulator. I replaced the regulator and replaced a bad wire in the harness also the big battery cable that goes from the battery to the starter switch. Before it was cranking fine just not getting any fire, well now it's slow cranking and and still no spark. I would change it to 12volt but I want to keep it all original because I have the original bill of sale and the original Harry Ferguson factory build and inspection sheet from the Detroit plant. Can someone give me some help on what could be going on. Thanks it will be great fully appreciated


Welcome to the forum. One thing to make sure is that the battery and ground cables are of sufficient size. I believe it's a 2 gauge wire. quite a bit bigger than the ones automotive outlets sell for more modern 12 volt systems. That will ensure better cranking when trying to start your tractor.


----------

